# Polaris Ranger cup holders



## angler_25 (Oct 30, 2007)

I have a 2013 ranger crew 500 and need cup holder for the back seat. Problem is the kind Polaris sells wont work because I have a grab bar that runs the whole length of the back of the front seat. Any ideas? Cup holders that mount on a 3/4" rail would work but not sure where to find them.


----------



## t_willy (Jan 28, 2010)

Amazon.com. They sell a plastic two cup holder that bolts onto the back of the front seat for 34.99. Also try utvpartsandaccessories.com. Hope this helps


----------



## duckmaster (Aug 20, 2007)

*Cup Holder*

I bought these and have been pleased with em

http://www.utvheadquarters.com/inc/sdetail/11453/36518


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

I put one of these on my 4 wheeler. Its not perfect but it works and its cheap.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Coleman-ATV-UTV-Cup-Holder/16777870


----------



## Capt. Nemo (Mar 1, 2005)

I had an aluminum welder make mine and attached them to the front seatbelt tabs.


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

Look at motorcycle accesories. One for a motorcycle handlebar should fit.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

This is what we put in the back of our 800 crew.

http://www.amazon.com/Salient-Designs-Holder-2010-13-Polaris/dp/B0058KIL6C/ref=sr_1_fkmr2_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1394203948&sr=8-3-fkmr2&keywords=molded+cup+holder+for+polaris+ranger+800+crew

TH


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

^^^^ sweet!


----------

